# TRAINS AND HARLEY DAVIDSONS



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok i could use some help here... i want to combine  my  love of trains with my love of harley davidsons. so i have this newly bought last summer black harley davidson FATBOY motorcycle, i want to spruce it up a bit with a new paint job  these are the 2 tanks i have narrowed it down to, what do you think #1 black tank with ghost train/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif or # 2 candyapple red tank with skulls.
Nick


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

I guess i need to learn how to upload bigger pictures? this was my 1st try here.....


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

nick s,

Go with the ghost train!!!

BulletBob


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I couldn't see this one really well, but like what I can see of it better than what I could see of the other. 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Portals/0/NTForums_Attach/121843335454.bmp


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ghost Train! 

Greg


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Another vote for the "Ghost Train"!
Tom


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

ok why are my pictures so small, in order to fit the 60kb i had to size the pictures at 180 wide, what happened to the days when you moved the pictures as is from your computer to the site you want to see them on???? this is very fustrating, i have 20/20 vision and i have to sqwint to see the pictures/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif Nick


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

just testing/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gifok i'm confused this picture size is bigger about 480 but only  about 30kb what gives/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif ... the harley tank pictures i took from there web site and the last picture was taken from my camera, does this make a difference? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gifby the way this is where i store some of my my high $ trains....
Nick


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

by the way i just noticed how come this picture shows up and the others are a attachment?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

this one 420 by 280 but file size only 20kb/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

ok i'm done for the night.....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, there is basically no relationship between size in pixels and size of the file. JPG is a variable compression algorithm. Once you crop the pictures to the size you want, you then adjust the compression ratio if you must get the file size smaller. Most programs do the size in pixels, most do not allow you to vary the compression ratio. 

I would recommend IrfanView, free.... when you do file...save as... you get a little popup with a slider for the compression ratio. Of course there is a tradeoff... more compression, smaller file size, lower quality of the image. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

I like the ghost train one better.  There's a lot of skulls out there on H-D bikes as it is.  Do you really want to be another one?  All those doctors and lawyers think they're pirates or outlaws.  I love it. 

Hey - don't forget that when you make your plans for the ECLSTS that the York HD plant offers tours of their assemlby line area.  Last time I did that tour, they only offered the Custom cruiser line for tours.  The softail plant (constructed in 2004) was not on the tour.  However, when its Bike Week, I think thats open. 

One last tid bit:
I heard that something 96% of all Harley's ever made are still on the road.

The other 4% made it home.

Looks like you could fit a lot more in that storage area.  Get to it! 

Mark


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea Harleys should have an insignia on them "FORD"  fix or repair daily!!!  "UP WITH "GOLDWINGS"  THE CADALLAC OF MOTORCYCLES"  BAR NONE!!    there that ought to get some comments huh guys!   Like Bachmann to Accucraft!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Mark, 
Hows this for fitting more in HE  HE HE/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif
Nick.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

And just to make sure it's really full/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif  167 usa cars, 126 aristo cars 33 aml, 41 lgb, 19 MTH A few custom biult cars and  plenty of engines and track i think i'm ready to start building my empire.........../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gifNick.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

it's kinda funny you say that, cause everytime i go for a ride with my buddies i usually have to go home and get my truck to bring one of there broke down goldwings home ha ha ha , don't forget harley went thrue a big change a few yeaers ago and there bikes are flawlwss now, including there new engines, but the bike still scares the **** out of me every time i ride it cause it's so so fast and heavy.
Mark, i saw that factory when i was leaving eclsts last year on the left of the main drag leaving town i wanted to stop but traffic was so bad i couldn't beleive it, this year i will time my arrival and departure better to avoid all the crappy traffic in york. my problem is i'm thick headed so i get in the truck at 7am and drive 5 hours from upstate Ny to the show, spend an hour and a half there then drove 5 hours home with a full truck of trains all in one day. what was real funny was when i was coming thrue NJ on the way home  A cop pulled me over and said i was over weight cause the back of the truck was so low... i told him i hit the mother load with good deals on trains, he didn't beleive me till i opened the talegate then he laughed and said be careful driving home and he pulled away... funny stuff/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif
Nick


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By nick s. on 02/19/2008 12:15 PM
And just to make sure it's really full/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif  167 usa cars, 126 aristo cars 33 aml, 41 lgb, 19 MTH A few custom biult cars and  plenty of engines and track i think i'm ready to start building my empire.........../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gifNick.
Now _THAT'S_ a railroad empire in the making!  _This, I want to see. _


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

that comment was from me but the actual complaints about harleys came from harley riders themselves go figure!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phil Creer (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, the photo size problem is because the original pix are .bmp = bitmaps. Incredibly memory greedy. Converting a bmp to jpg can reduce the identical size pic from over a meg to under 50k. Take the advice above & download Irfanview to resize & convert


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

I vote for the Ghost Train. How many bikes have a ghost train? It looks great.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet mother of god Nick!  OMG hahaha  That sir is an *** load of G scale trains.  And people think I have a lot!   Little do they know....   

Looks like you are someone who puts their money where their mouth is when it comes to supporting the G scale mfgs.  Talk is great, but basement fulls of engines and rolling stock is the goal.

Don't suppose you have any eggliners in there by chance?  


Raymond


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Trains and Harleys cool,trains and Harleys and guitars cooler.
Ghost train is the one!!!!
The reason that Goldwings are more reliable is that they are cars with two wheels missing.My Wide Glide and Sportster have been utterly reliable.
Regards
Bunny


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

I did the whole HD thing and finished out my "biker" days on A '03 Kawasaki Meanstreak...hands down it beat both my '01 FXDX and '02 FLHRIC...(not counting the Cruise Control on my King). 

Sold it all off and now enjoy playing with my kids and trains! Only look back now to see the Travel Trailer in the rear-view! 

I vote for the Ghost Train, that is a sharp tank! and since you asked...I'd paint the centers of my solid FB wheels black, add the black nacell to the headlight and downtubes...use the black-centered pulley..well I'd just black most of it out, hows that?

cale


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

That is stubborn!! 10 hrs driving for 1.5 hrs of buying?  Wow.  I spend two whole days at the show, and I live only 30 minutes away.  That is a huge collection in your basement!  Are you going to model the entire southern tier?! You're on you way!! I only saw 1 RS-3 box.  Say it ain't so!! All those cars and only one RS-3!  

This year, slow down, and talk to some folks.  I'll be there with Luke (his first train show), so you should be able to find me easily.  I'll be the one with the stoller. 

And as for picking up your friends in your truck,  at least that doesn't have one of those fix or repair daily badges!!

Mark


----------



## Mike Rogers (Jan 4, 2008)

Everyone has a Skull, how many have a Ghost Train? 

Nuff said.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

You need to talk with Mac McCalla. He has a beautiful Harley chopper and it isn't weathered. 

John


----------

